# I went to the dark side....im a beleiver!! Synthetic saddles



## PerchiesKisses (Dec 6, 2010)

Haha I love my synthetic saddles too! Although not outright opposed to leather, I am NOT a fan of the ridiculous prices a simple leather saddle can fetch when I can get an equally good and tougher made synthetic. 

I love how light they are too. Weighing around ten-fifteen pounds, a synthetic western saddle is easy to throw up on the big guys. I love the easy maintenance, and how the colour lasts forever. 

As far as brands, I'm in love with my Abetta Nylon saddle. I love the colours they come in and that they are just generally comfy saddles. I can ride for hours in mine and never get sore - same for my horse 

Wintec makes some rather nice synthetics, and are probably one of the lower cost - but extremely comfy saddles.


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

Mine is a wyntec and I love it. 

Yes very light weight which is amazing 

And I do love a nice leather saddle but most are far out of my price range.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoosHuman (Dec 27, 2011)

I am a believer as well!!! However... I would love to have a nice leather roping saddle. That is just a wish, for now I loooove my synthetics.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

LOL I upgraded to synthetic from a crappy Indian made general purpose english. My western saddles are both leather though as it's just easier to find leather saddles that fit my horse.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I love my Wintec! Heck, I just love saddles and tack!!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

While I agree that doing WP in a synthetic saddle will probably not be a good idea, I don't see how it would not work in other western sports where bling and appearance do not count (cutting, reining, etc).

And while show hunters are probably full of leather snobs, judges don't really care if you are in a synthetic saddle that is clean and conservative in appearance.

In jumpers, eventing, and dressage, no one would bat an eye at a competitor in a synthetic saddle.

I too am a fan of synthetic saddles mainly for their practicality and ease of care.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

mildot said:


> While I agree that doing WP in a synthetic saddle will probably not be a good idea, I don't see how it would not work in other western sports where bling and appearance do not count (cutting, *reining*, etc).
> 
> And while show hunters are probably full of leather snobs, judges don't really care if you are in a synthetic saddle that is clean and conservative in appearance.
> 
> ...


Not where I am, unless you are in a really little local show. Anything NRHA-you need leather, and with both trainers I have experience with, there are 2 makes that are preferable, and they are not cheap.


----------



## Logibear24 (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm pretty sure where I am besides the small local shows synthetics are frowned upon  but people do use them in western speed event and such.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

franknbeans said:


> Not where I am, unless you are in a really little local show. Anything NRHA-you need leather, and with both trainers I have experience with, there are 2 makes that are preferable, and they are not cheap.


Well then see what happens when one assumes?

Honestly, I don't understand the reasoning. If the saddle looks conventional, why would the material it is made of matter?

Very few sports pay so much attention to proper turnout and appearance than dressage. And I know of no instance where a judge looks at the material the tack is made of. If you show up in a conservative looking and clean english saddle and bridle, the judge will not care what it is made of.

And synthetic does not mean inexpensive. Pricing a Wintec Isabell dressage saddle will cure anyone of that misconception.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

i personally think wintecs/synthetic saddles are tacky for the show ring [i do english, not western]. that probably makes me a snob. i have never liked any synthetic saddle ive ridden in. i think they are fine for pleasure riding if you are comfortable in one, but not for the show ring.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

mildot said:


> Well then see what happens when one assumes?
> 
> Honestly, I don't understand the reasoning. If the saddle looks conventional, why would the material it is made of matter?
> 
> ...


First, I did not say the judges would mark off or be looking at the tack, nor did I say it was cheap. I said, that as an example, the most acceptable and widely used reining saddles are not cheap. But, if you want to fit in, as in not stick out like a sore thumb, you need leather for MOST accredited shows, no matter what your discipline. Most disciplines have what they consider "proper", at least from the shows I have been to, from driving, to breed, etc. 
The tack would only be taken into account, at least from my experience-in a fitting class. Generally speaking, the larger the show-the less acceptable fake is. Acceptable meaning to the MASSES. not to the judges. Personally, I do not like to be the only one doing ANYTHING at a show.:wink: I much prefer to "fit in".

I also think, from the Wintecs I have seen, particularly the english ones-that most people could not tell the difference with a riders butt in the saddle and from a distance. WEstern is a different story.


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

gypsygirl said:


> i personally think wintecs/synthetic saddles are tacky for the show ring [i do english, not western]. that probably makes me a snob. i have never liked any synthetic saddle ive ridden in. i think they are fine for pleasure riding if you are comfortable in one, but not for the show ring.


I don't do now, nor do I ever plan on doing, hunters. So tack snobs bother me not.

Dressage and eventing is what I do/will do, and tack there is not something judges pay attention to unless it is dirty/ill fitting/not conservative in appearance.

As to what my fellow competitors think? I don't care. They are not sitting in the judge's stand.


----------



## DressageDreamer (Feb 29, 2012)

Mildot, you aren't kidding about the Isabell Dressage saddle! I found one used in excellent condition for $300 and bought it fast!! Love my wintec. 

I also have a leather dressage saddle from Berney Bros in Ireland that I special ordered. It is very nice. I am keeping it for shows only as I have a lot invested in it. 

My western saddles are leather - a Billy Cook Barrel saddle and a no name trail saddle. Both are very nice and comfy too.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

gypsygirl said:


> i personally think wintecs/synthetic saddles are tacky for the show ring [i do english, not western]. that probably makes me a snob. i have never liked any synthetic saddle ive ridden in. i think they are fine for pleasure riding if you are comfortable in one, but not for the show ring.


 
My Tekna is far from tacky. It's one of the better looking synthetic saddles I've seen. Wintecs just look plasticky to me.


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

its just my opinion that they look tacky, i know lots of people love synthetic saddles. i don mostly eventing and i think it looks tacky for that too. i also think they are VERY uncomfortable for jumping, again just personal opinion.


----------



## jumanji321 (Dec 1, 2010)

I know, I just think they are definite improvement on Wintecs. Mine pretty good for jumping in as well. If no one can tell the difference, then who cares?









That's what mine looks like, only in person it's darker.


----------

